# طلب صغير لو سمحتم عن الصابون الصلب الشفاف



## أبو حمزه الشامي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني الاكارم ابحث عن تركيبة لصابون شفاف قطع فهل 
منكم ممن يدلني على طريقة او تجربه


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الردود يا اخوان


----------



## am72am (2 يوليو 2012)

If you thought that transparent glycerin soap is always melt & pour and can’t be made at home from scratch, you’re wrong. You can certainly make it, and this tutorial is about how to do it. Why take the trouble? Well, transparent soap looks very cool and can also be used for special effects in “normal” CP or HP soap. And this without the chemicals there are in M&P, when making it yourself, you definitely know what goes in it!
Making transparent glycerin soap is something for the more experienced soaper but really fun and worth the try. If you don’t have any hot process experience yet you should really try that first, as that is needed for the first steps of making transparent bar soap. You can find a tutorial here and links to others over here.​[h=2]Recipe[/h]Not all oils can be used for making a transparent soap, so you will have to make a special recipe for the occasion. From soapmaking-101 I got the following list about the clarity of soap from several oils. This was concluded from tests in liquid soap, but I believe this also applies to making clear glycerin soap:​


[*=left]Castor oil: thick lather, mild and makes a very clear
[*=left]Olive oil: close, persistent lather, mild and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Almond: Close, persistent lather, very mild and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Apricot kernel: medium lather, very mild and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Avocado: dense lather, mild and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Canola: Medium lather, mild and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Coconut: foamy bubbles, harsh and also makes a clear soap
[*=left]Palm: lasting bubbles, very mild but makes a cloudy soap
[*=left]Palm kernel: large bubbles, harsh and makes a clear soap
[*=left]Tallow: lasting thick bubbles, very mild and makes a very cloudy soap
Stearic acid also makes a clear soap and helps to harden up when the rest of the oils chosen are rather soft. Stearic acid does have the tendency to hasten trace, for this reason melt it separately and add it at medium trace. Don’t use it at more then about 3.5% of your oils since it can cause “drag” like beeswax can have when used in soap. Other oils my possibly also give transparent soap, just haven't found information on them.
When making transparent soap only a very small lye discount is taken since excess oils make cloudier soap. Take a lye discount of approx. 1 %. Besides oils, water and lye a few other ingredients are needed to make this type of soap. Once the soap is cooked ready, it is made transparent by dissolving it in alcohol and adding a sugar-glycerin mixture later on. You could also dissolve soap scraps and leftovers this same way, but because of the superfatting issue this soap won’t be as clear as soap made from scratch with a special recipe. Could make nice effects when used with “normal” CP or HP soap though.​[h=3]How much alcohol?[/h]After doing some calculations with recipes and instructions from the web, I found that most people use a 97% strength ethanol solution between 30 and 35% of the amount of oils. To be at the save side I suggest you go for the 35% amount to be sure you get the soap completely dissolved. If you can’t find a 97% strength alcohol solution you will have to recalculate the amount of water used to make the soap. The more water in the soap, the less clear the soap will be. Say you can find 70% alcohol (very strong vodka or something), this is how to recalculate the amount of water to use:

In a recipe calling for 1050 g oils and 300 g water, you would need 35% of 1050 = (1050 / 100) x 35 = 367.5 g of 97% alcohol. In that amount there is (367.5 / 100) x 97 = 356.5 g pure alcohol. To get that amount of pure alcohol with a 70% alcohol solution, you would need (356.5 / 70) x 100 = 510 g of the solution. This is 510 – 367.5 = 142 g more liquid then in the original recipe. To balance it out you would have to subtract 142 g from the amount of water used to mix the lye with, making it 158 g. Make sure though that the amount of water used is at least 1,2 times the amount of lye or it won’t dissolve completely and you will have trouble completing the saponification process in what begins as basic HP.

When using lower strengths of alcohol solutions you will be venturing into the realm of water discounting, so be extra careful with the (stronger) lye solution. To avoid this trouble and make this a bit easier for yourself work with the strongest alcohol solution you can possibly find.​[h=3]Sugar & glycerin[/h]At certain point you will add a sugar solution and glycerin to the soap. That makes that transparent glycerin soap is actually only partially soap. The glycerin makes sure the soap is still soft for the skin even though only a tiny amount of lye discount / superfatting is used.

Again from comparison of recipes available on the web I deducted that sugar should be used at a weight of approx. 28% of the amount of oils. Make a sugar solution by adding just enough hot water to the sugar as is needed to completely dissolve it. Glycerin at 15 % of the amount of oils should do the trick.​[h=3]In short:[/h]Your recipe should consist of:​


[*=left]Oils (choose from Castor, Almond, Apricot kernel, Avocado, Canola, Coconut, Palm kernel oil and stearic acid (not more then 3.5%) for a clear soap)
[*=left]97 % alcohol at 35 % of the amount of oils (or recalculated amount for a weaker alcohol solution)
[*=left]Water according to calculator (minus amount to balance out a weaker alcohol solution then 97 %, total amount to be at least 1.2 times the amount of lye)
[*=left]Lye for a 1 % lye discount
[*=left]Glycerin at 15 % of the amount of oils
[*=left] Sugar at 28 % of the amount of oils, dissolved in as little hot water as possible.


And of course the usual soaping stuff like protective gear, pots &tools, molds, fragrances and coloring.​


----------



## دانا فلسطين (5 يوليو 2012)

هل تقصد هاد النوع من الصابون؟
انا كمان حابة اعرف كيف بينعمل لاني حصلت على بعض منه من مصنع اسرائيلي , ولما دورت بالنت وجدت انه ممكن ينعمل بالبيت بسهولة وما حد حاط الطريقة بس هل هو نفس الخليط الي حضرت الاخ/الاخت ذكروه؟


----------



## am72am (2 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم نفس نوع صابون جلسرين شفاف و يتم اضافة اللون و العطر و يصب في قوالب
ممكن تشتري مادة خام من مصنع صابون


----------



## شريف بحر (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الترجمة


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## m_f19712000 (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للرد ولكن هذا منتدى المهندسين العرب واللغه العربيه افضل ومعظمنا مبتدىء ويحتاج لتبسيط المعلومه للعمل والانتلج 
شكرا للمشاركه


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للأخ العزيز ولكم جميعا ولاكن حتى الطريقه باللغه الأنجليزيه غير واضحه برجاء ترجمتها ...


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

بعد أذنكم أخوانى وأخواتى لقد قمت بترجمتها فى الجوجل والنتيجه هى 
بعد أذن الأخ am72am am72am 

يناير 2012
المشاركات
2
ممتاز
المحصل عليها: 0
الممنوحة: 0
إذا كنت تعتقد أن الصابون الجليسرين الشفاف دائما تذوب وتصب ولا يمكن أن يتم في المنزل من الصفر، وكنت على خطأ. أنت بالتأكيد يمكن أن تجعل ذلك، وهذا هو البرنامج التعليمي حول كيفية القيام بذلك. لماذا عناء؟ حسنا، الصابون الشفاف يبدو باردا جدا ويمكن أن تستخدم أيضا لتأثيرات خاصة في "طبيعية" CP أو HP الصابون. وهذا من دون المواد الكيميائية هناك في M & P، عندما يجعل من نفسك، وانت تعرف بالتأكيد ما يدور في ذلك!
صنع الصابون الجليسرين الشفاف شيئا للsoaper أكثر خبرة ولكن متعة حقا ويستحق المحاولة. إذا لم يكن لديك أي خبرة عملية الساخنة حتى الآن يجب أن تحاول حقا أن الأولى، كما أن هناك حاجة لخطوات الأولى من صنع الصابون شريط شفاف. يمكنك العثور على البرنامج التعليمي هنا وصلات للآخرين أكثر من هنا.
وصفة

ليست كل الزيوت يمكن استخدامها لصنع الصابون الشفاف، لذلك سيكون لديك لجعل وصفة خاصة لهذه المناسبة. من صناعة الصابون-101 حصلت على القائمة التالية بشأن وضوح الصابون من الزيوت عدة. وقد اختتمت هذه من الاختبارات في الصابون السائل، ولكن أعتقد أن هذا ينطبق أيضا على صنع الصابون الجليسرين واضحة:

زيت الخروع: رغوة الصابون سميكة، ومعتدل ويجعل واضحة جدا
زيت الزيتون: وثيقة، رغوة الصابون الثابتة، ومعتدل ويجعل الصابون واضحة
اللوز: إغلاق، رغوة الصابون الثابتة، خفيفة جدا ويجعل الصابون واضحة
نواة المشمش: رغوة الصابون متوسطة، خفيفة جدا ويجعل الصابون واضحة
الأفوكادو: رغوة الصابون الكثيفة، ومعتدل ويجعل الصابون واضحة
الكانولا: رغوة الصابون متوسط، معتدل ويجعل الصابون واضحة
جوز الهند: فقاعات رغوي، قاسية وأيضا يجعل الصابون واضحة
النخيل: فقاعات دائم، خفيف جدا ولكن يجعل الصابون غائم
نواة النخيل: فقاعات كبيرة، قاسية ويجعل الصابون واضحة
الشحم: فقاعات سميكة دائم، خفيف جدا ويجعل الصابون غائم جدا

حامض دهني أيضا يجعل الصابون واضحة ويساعد على تتصلب حتى عندما بقية الزيوت اختار لينة نوعا ما. حامض دهني لديه الميل إلى المسارعة التتبع، لهذا السبب تذوب بشكل منفصل وإضافته في تتبع المتوسطة. انها لا تستخدم في أكثر من حوالي 3.5٪ من الزيوت الخاصة بك لأنه يمكن أن يسبب "السحب" مثل شمع العسل يمكن أن يكون عند استخدامها في الصابون. الزيوت الأخرى بلدي ربما أيضا إعطاء الصابون الشفاف، لم نعثر المعلومات المتعلقة بهم.
عندما صنع الصابون الشفاف يؤخذ فقط على خصم الغسول صغيرة جدا منذ الزيوت الزائدة جعل كلودير الصابون. خذ على خصم الغسول تقريبا. 1٪. وبالاضافة الى الزيوت والماء والغسول وهناك حاجة إلى عدد قليل من المكونات الأخرى لجعل هذا النوع من الصابون. مرة واحدة ينضج الصابون جاهزة، ويتم ذلك عن طريق إذابة شفافة في الكحول وإضافة خليط السكر الجليسرين في وقت لاحق. هل يمكن أيضا حل قصاصات الصابون وبقايا الطعام بهذه الطريقة نفسها، ولكن بسبب قضية superfatting فإن ​​هذا الصابون لا تكون واضحة مثل الصابون المصنوع من الصفر مع وصفة خاصة. يمكن أن الآثار لطيف عند استخدامها مع "طبيعية" CP أو HP الصابون بالرغم من ذلك.
وكم الكحول؟

بعد القيام ببعض العمليات الحسابية مع وصفات وتعليمات من شبكة الإنترنت، وجدت أن معظم الناس استخدام 97٪ قوة حل الإيثانول بين 30 و 35٪ من كمية الزيوت. لتكون على الجانب حفظ أقترح عليك أن تذهب لمبلغ 35٪ للتأكد من أنك تحصل على الصابون حلت تماما. إذا لم تتمكن من العثور على 97٪ قوة محلول الكحول سيكون لديك لحساب كمية المياه التي استخدمت لصنع الصابون. والمزيد من المياه في الصابون، وأقل وضوحا الصابون يكون. ويقول لك أن تجد 70٪ كحول (الفودكا قوية جدا أو شيء)، وهذا هو كيفية حساب كمية من المياه لاستخدامها:

في وصفة تدعو إلى 1050 غرام زيوت و 300 غرام ماء، وكنت بحاجة إلى 35٪ 1050 = (1050/100) × 35 = 367.5 غرام من الكحول 97٪. في هذا المبلغ هناك (367.5 / 100) × 97 = 356.5 غرام الكحول النقي. للحصول على هذا المبلغ من الكحول النقي مع محلول الكحول 70٪، وكنت بحاجة (356.5 / 70) × 100 = 510 غرام من الحل. هذا هو 510 حتي 367،5 = 142 غرام أكثر سيولة ثم في الوصفة الأصلية. لتحقيق التوازن بين ذلك عملتم لطرح 142 غرام من كمية المياه المستخدمة لخلط مع الغسول، مما يجعل من 158 غرام. تأكد على الرغم من أن كمية المياه المستخدمة هي 1،2 مرات على الأقل كمية الغسول أو أنها لن تذوب تماما وسيكون لديك صعوبة في الانتهاء من عملية التصبن في ما يبدأ على النحو HP الأساسية.

عند استخدام القوة أقل من حلول الكحول سوف يكون بالمغامرة في عالم خصم الماء، لذلك تكون أكثر حذرا مع (أقوى) حل الغسول. لتجنب هذه المتاعب وجعل هذا أسهل قليلا لنفسك العمل مع أقوى حل الكحول يمكنك أن تجد ربما.
السكر والجلسرين

عند نقطة معينة سوف تقوم بإضافة محلول السكر والجلسرين إلى الصابون. أن يجعل هذا الصابون الجليسرين الشفاف هو في الواقع فقط الصابون جزئيا. الجليسرين يجعل من الصابون لا تزال لينة للبشرة حتى ولو سوى كمية ضئيلة من خصم الغسول / superfatting يستخدم.

مرة أخرى من المقارنة من وصفات المتاحة على شبكة الإنترنت أنا خصم أن السكر ينبغي أن تستخدم في الوزن تقريبا. 28٪ من كمية الزيوت. جعل محلول السكر وذلك بإضافة الماء فقط ما يكفي من الاهتمام للسكر كما هو مطلوب لتذوب تماما عليه. الجلسرين بنسبة 15٪ من كمية الزيوت ينبغي أن تفعل خدعة.
باختصار:

وينبغي أن تتألف وصفتك من:

الزيوت (الاختيار من الخروع واللوز والمشمش نواة، الأفوكادو وزيت الكانولا، وجوز الهند، زيت النخيل نواة وحامض دهني (وليس أكثر من 3.5٪) للحصول على الصابون واضح)
97٪ كحول في 35٪ من كمية الزيوت (أو إعادة حساب المبلغ عن حل الكحول أضعف)
المياه وفقا لآلة حاسبة (مبلغ ناقص لتحقيق التوازن في حل الكحول أضعف ثم 97٪، المبلغ الإجمالي لتكون على الأقل 1.2 مرة من كمية من الغسول)
الغسول للحصول على خصم الغسول 1٪
الجلسرين بنسبة 15٪ من كمية الزيوت
السكر عند 28٪ من كمية الزيوت، كما يذوب في الماء الساخن أقل قدر ممكن.



وطبعا الاشياء الصوبنة المعتادة مثل الملابس الواقية، والأواني والأدوات والقوالب والعطور والتلوين.


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله


----------



## سرطة (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*ارجوكم التوضيح لماذا استخام الكحول في صناعة الصابون الشفاف وايضا هل يمكن للصودا الكاوية ان تطبخ*

:61:


hishont2 قال:


> بعد أذنكم أخوانى وأخواتى لقد قمت بترجمتها فى الجوجل والنتيجه هى
> بعد أذن الأخ am72am am72am
> 
> يناير 2012
> ...


----------

